# Energy Security



## CQB (Mar 5, 2022)

In the Ukraine- Russia thread there’s an undercurrent on energy, fuel prices in particular, and more broadly the German govt. has done a massive U-turn returning to coal & uranium. 
So the more immediate question is how do you bring prices down & how does each country circle the wagons?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 5, 2022)

related:


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 5, 2022)

CQB said:


> In the Ukraine- Russia thread there’s an undercurrent on energy, fuel prices in particular, and more broadly the German govt. has done a massive U-turn returning to coal & uranium.
> So the more immediate question is how do you bring prices down & how does each country circle the wagons?



Keystone XL Pipeline and West Texas Well uncapping.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2022)

Get rid of Democrat's in the US and Liberal's in Canada.  Green policies only helped Putin and hurt us.  North America has more than enough energy, we just have to use it and ship it to appropriate markets.


----------



## CQB (Mar 5, 2022)

Absolutely, it may be that green policies will be set aside. There’s a view that an increase of more solar/wind is needed. Maybe fracking will make a comeback, it’s there to be used.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 5, 2022)

There is nothing green about green energy.  

Solar Panels- Strip Mining in China (or Africa by Chinese Companies)
Electric Cars- Strip Mining in China (or Africa by Chinese Companies) 
Wind Turbines- Blades manufactured mostly in China (Where do damaged blades go, oh polluting the ground in Nebraska or some other midwestern place that gets forgotten about)

The only thing that's actually sustainable is Nuclear, but we have no leadership and have fallen for the green lobby which is generally full of lies.


----------



## CVX (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm a fan of solar, but not because of saving the world. I like the contingency opportunity it offers. 

Add me to the _why not both_ club when it comes to fossil fuels and renewables :)


----------



## CQB (Mar 5, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> There is nothing green about green energy.
> 
> Solar Panels- Strip Mining in China (or Africa by Chinese Companies)
> Electric Cars- Strip Mining in China (or Africa by Chinese Companies)
> ...


Too true, it may be that storage of the nuclear waste may be a factor thats inhibiting growth. I’m quite a fan of the SMR concept BTW.


----------



## Cartoonjunkies (Mar 6, 2022)

Honestly I think nuclear is the way to go.

I think the reason that a lot of politicians don’t like it is because the waste costs money to deal with, and it sounds “scary”. 

They can’t dump it in a field or a landfill and forget about it like wind or solar. We have ways to contain it, the issue is that we’re stuck with it for a very long time afterwards, and that storage is a long term investment that I think drives away a lot if politicians.

If you don’t cut corners and you maintain it properly, nuclear is extremely safe. Unfortunately governments love to cut corners, and easily fall into the trap of neglecting maintenance.


----------



## digrar (Mar 7, 2022)

I saw recently that now that there are enough blades requiring recycling, it's worth the effort to set up a recycling system for it, I think Veolia and GE were involved in the test bed. I imagine those land filled blades will ultimately end up being processed. 

Add fertiliser to the energy crisis, Urea has tripled since the start of last year and recent events have led to $300 a tonne jumps to the price. Australia may not see the bumper yields of last year if input prices remain so high, Canada is coming off a shit year, will the Ukraine be able to harvest their Winter crops? Will anyone be able to buy Russian cereals?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 7, 2022)

CQB said:


> In the Ukraine- Russia thread there’s an undercurrent on energy, fuel prices in particular, and more broadly the German govt. has done a massive U-turn returning to coal & uranium.
> So the more immediate question is how do you bring prices down & how does each country circle the wagons?


It's going to be very difficult in the short run. Even if we start exploiting homegrown resources, it's not going to avert the global famine that's in the works. Between inflation, the rising cost of labor, crushing regulations, and the spooling up of infrastructure, it's going to be a rough couple years.



digrar said:


> I saw recently that now that there are enough blades requiring recycling, it's worth the effort to set up a recycling system for it, I think Veolia and GE were involved in the test bed. I imagine those land filled blades will ultimately end up being processed.
> 
> *Add fertiliser to the energy crisis*, Urea has tripled since the start of last year and recent events have led to $300 a tonne jumps to the price. Australia may not see the bumper yields of last year if input prices remain so high, Canada is coming off a shit year, will the Ukraine be able to harvest their Winter crops? Will anyone be able to buy Russian cereals?


Agricultural inputs here almost doubled, some near tripled (seed, fuel, fertilizer). In the Western world it's going to show at the grocery store, think prices doubling. For the rest of the world it's going to be famine and small wars over food and fertile farmland (think Somalia in the 90's).

Nitrogen based fertilizers are outputs of the natural gas industry, which were curtailed heavily due to green policies. China is the main producer of urea based fertilizers and they're holding on to them for their own use. Russia and it's energy industry produces most of the world potassium based fertilizers. It's gonna get bad and sadly this was all avoidable.



Spoiler: Timestamp 25:00 to 35:00 min


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 7, 2022)

So instead of incentivizing American Oil Companies to uncap wells and let the spice flow...we're gonna help a different evil dictatorship out?  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500855769931132930


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 7, 2022)

@ThunderHorse the comments make me want to smash my head against the wall.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 7, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> @ThunderHorse the comments make me want to smash my head against the wall.



Never read the comments.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 7, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> Never read the comments.



It's sometimes worth a laugh.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 7, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> It's sometimes worth a laugh.


Or the need for blood pressure meds....


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 8, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> @ThunderHorse the comments make me want to smash my head against the wall.





Kaldak said:


> Never read the comments.


I suggest finding something constructive to do with that anger. Read the comments and remember who the useful idiots are and what they did. Then ponder about the people, companies, and bureaucrats, who benefitted from selling green sunshine and unicorn farts to said useful idiots.

To go back to threads main point, North America has abundant energy deposits in the form of shale, coal, and natural gas. Until recently we had the infrastructure and technology to exploit it humming along, providing us with abundant energy. Now look at where we're at.

For us (NA) the problem isn't accessing/proximity to energy resources, but the PCB's who are seemingly hell bent on destroying our energy sector from within. (PCB = People, Companies, Bureaucrats)

@CQB To harken back to circling the wagons, it might not be possible. Our energy sector has been sabotaged. Unless we can deprogram people and bring to task those responsible for hamstringing our energy sector, we're stuck.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 8, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> So instead of incentivizing American Oil Companies to uncap wells and let the spice flow...we're gonna help a different evil dictatorship out?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500855769931132930


I saw that my FB feed earlier, thanks for posting the link.

We're cutting a deal with Venezuela?  Didn't we cut ties with them over conflicting values and national interests?  This move comes across as "our values are our values, until it's economically and politically inconvenient."  This isn't good for us.

Look, I'm all about being amoral when it comes to international relations and grand strategy, but when we start drifting from out values for the sake of expedience, it often ends up as a net loss for the country.  I'm reminded of what we (as country) used to do to prisoners in the early years of the GWOT... we knew naked man pyramids and forced masturbated and making dudes crawl through feces wasn't right, but we did it anyway.  And it came back to bite us, ultimately making it harder for us to do interrogations and detainee ops.  

Venezuela's dictator came out fully in support of Russia. They are not our friend, and we should not be cozying up to them when we have other options much closer to home at home.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 8, 2022)

Now we are going to deal with the “lesser” of two evils. What a message of strength we are sending throughout the world!


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 8, 2022)

It's hard for me to look at this situation and see anything other than a very strong case for both energy independence, and further development of alternative fuels.  But right now we've got what we've got, and we need that oil and gas.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 8, 2022)

Someone explain to me why we're talking to Iran to get their oil when we have OUR OWN?


----------



## Grunt (Mar 8, 2022)

Because we are TOO nice as a nation and want to be friends to everyone - including those that hate us a.k.a our enemies....


----------



## Archangel27 (Mar 11, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Someone explain to me why we're talking to Iran to get their oil when we have OUR OWN?



Clearly oil extracted elsewhere is so much more environmentally friendly compared to oil extracted in the U.S.  /s


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 26, 2022)

Toyota is recalling its first mainstream electric car because the wheels can fall off



> Toyota has issued recalls for its first mainstream electric car and one of its full-sized pickup trucks for problems in which nuts or bolts could loosen and wheels or axles can become disconnected.Toyota warned owners of BZ4X electric SUVs to stop driving them because the wheels might fall off. The SUVs only recently went on sale in the United States and the warning and recall announced by Toyota Motor Sales USA on Thursday applies to all approximately 260 BZ4X SUVs that have been delivered to customers so far.
> 
> BZ4X owners should stop driving the vehicles immediately, according to Toyota's announcement. Bolts that hold the wheels on can loosen after even a relatively small number of miles on the road, allowing the wheels to detach. Toyota is still investigating why this can happen and under what sorts of conditions.
> 
> Toyota doesn't know, yet, how to fix the issue, the automaker said. Until a remedy has been figured out, Toyota dealers will pick up customers' BZ4Xs and bring them to the dealership and provide free loaner vehicles in the meantime, Toyota said.



Now, this is something I didn't expect.  Some issue with the engine, yes.  Tires falling off?  Not so much.  Corporate sabotage?  Or just a lazy lug nut guy?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> Toyota is recalling its first mainstream electric car because the wheels can fall off
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this is something I didn't expect.  Some issue with the engine, yes.  Tires falling off?  Not so much.  Corporate sabotage?  Or just a lazy lug nut guy?


Maybe Tesla won't go out of business after all.


----------



## Dame (Jun 26, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> Toyota is recalling its first mainstream electric car because the wheels can fall off
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this is something I didn't expect.  Some issue with the engine, yes.  Tires falling off?  Not so much.  Corporate sabotage?  Or just a lazy lug nut guy?


That's some bullshit there. I've got Hot Wheels cars that are over 50 years old and their wheels never fell off.


----------



## CQB (Jun 27, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Someone explain to me why we're talking to Iran to get their oil when we have OUR OWN?


One word, Trump. 

IMO making the US self sufficient didn’t sit well with the climate crowd. So don’t manufacture it here, just get to somewhere else.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2022)

Dame said:


> That's some bullshit there. I've got Hot Wheels cars that are over 50 years old and their wheels never fell off.


The probably would if you plugged them into a charging station ;)


----------



## Dame (Jun 27, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> The probably would if you plugged them into a charging station ;)


Naw. They are actually worth more than a Toyota. You have no idea what original Hot Wheels go for.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Someone explain to me why we're talking to Iran to get their oil when we have OUR OWN?


Not only Iran, but also erstwhile "allies" like Saudi Arabia and also... Venezuela??


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 27, 2022)

Lizard people want their 10% and Americans to suffer.


----------



## Dame (Jun 28, 2022)

Question for @Polar Bear. 
Best whole house natural gas generator?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 28, 2022)

Dame said:


> Question for @Polar Bear.
> Best whole house natural gas generator?



I know exactly what my wife’s answer to this question would be.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 28, 2022)

Dame said:


> Question for @Polar Bear.
> Best whole house natural gas generator?


I would look at Generac. You really don’t need something that big. If you have a 200 amp breaker as your main breaker in your house, you will never come close to maxing it out. You plug 2 Ipads into an outlet, that outlet is probably A 20 amp breaker. It only takes 1.5 amps to charge each iPad. You have 17 amps you are not using And you can’t use because you have used both outlets.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 28, 2022)

CQB said:


> One word, Trump.
> 
> IMO making the US self sufficient didn’t sit well with the climate crowd. So don’t manufacture it here, just get to somewhere else.


This thread on the Twitter sums it up...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541863523592159240


----------



## Dame (Jun 28, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> I would look at Generac. You really don’t need something that big. If you have a 200 amp breaker as your main breaker in your house, you will never come close to maxing it out. You plug 2 Ipads into an outlet, that outlet is probably A 20 amp breaker. It only takes 1.5 amps to charge each iPad. You have 17 amps you are not using And you can’t use because you have used both outlets.


1. What's an Ipad?
2. We use power strips.
3. Hubby is looking at Generacs now. Thank you kindly!


----------



## CQB (Jun 28, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> This thread on the Twitter sums it up...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541863523592159240


The second tweet sums it up for over here too, in terms of right bad, left good. I beginning to view the left leaning parties juvenile delinquents who haven't got what they've wanted. The only difference here is that the governing party has to horse trade in the Senate &_ that_ will be interesting.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 29, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> This thread on the Twitter sums it up...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541863523592159240



They have to keep the Trump boogeyman alive. He’s coming to destroy democracy, to steal your babes from their cribs at night. It’s the only thing they have to divert attention to the fucktastrophe (thank you, Mara) caused by their President and party.

They’ll be milking Jan 6 through the midterms and beyond. It’s kind of pathetic. They’re all hoping Trump gets thrown in jail even though they all know it’ll never happen.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 6, 2022)

This is our Deputy Prime Minister and Finance Minister, she is a full on Green Cunt, no matter the cost.  She's also Ukrainian and while a journalism student in Ukraine, worked against the Soviets.  We're suffering because of her personal beliefs and is rich enough to afford it.







"A young Chrystia Freeland impressed Soviet Russia's KGB - Macleans.ca" A young Chrystia Freeland impressed Soviet Russia's KGB

Edit: I forgot to add that she's likely Trudeau's successor and will likely win.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 6, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> This is our Deputy Prime Minister and Finance Minister, she is a full on Green Cunt, no matter the cost.  She's also Ukrainian and while a journalism student in Ukraine, worked against the Soviets.  We're suffering because of her personal beliefs and is rich enough to afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talking about green cunts, you been following what's been going in in Netherlands? Same green enviro weenie cunt fucktards are trying to destroy Dutch farmers, with their green energy emissions bullshit.






Angry farmers block Dutch highways to protest pollution plan



Spoiler: News Article









Dutch farmers protesting against the government’s plans to reduce emissions of nitrogen oxide and ammonia gather for a demonstration at Stroe, Netherlands, Wednesday, June 22, 2022. Thousands of farmers drove their tractors along roads and highways across the Netherlands, heading for a mass protest against the Dutch government’s plans to rein in emissions of nitrogen oxide and ammonia. (AP Photo/Aleksandar Furtula)

THE HAGUE, Netherlands (AP) — Farmers driving tractors blocked highways in the Netherlands on Monday and set small blazes outside at least two town halls in the latest protest sparked by a government pledge to rein in pollution emissions, a move that will hit the country’s agriculture sector.

Authorities urged motorists to check traffic updates before setting off, amid the protests that follow a gathering last week of tens of thousands of farmers in the central Netherlands that also caused traffic chaos around the country.
“We advise road users to be extra alert,” the government’s road and water department said in a statement. Several highways around the country were affected by the protests.

Justice Minister Dilan Yesilgöz-Zegerius condemned the protests.
“Several highways are currently blocked by farmers. You don’t make your point by endangering road users. This can have serious consequences. Then the police have no choice but to intervene where possible, if necessary afterwards. Don’t let it get that far,” the minister tweeted.
Dutch broadcaster NOS reported that farmers lit small fires outside town halls in the city of Apeldoorn and the town of Epe in the central Netherlands.

Earlier, local broadcaster Omroep Brabant showed a truck dumping large, plastic-covered bales of hay on a highway near the town of Liessel, some 150 kilometers (93 miles) southeast of the capital, Amsterdam. On at least two more highways, farmers drove or parked their tractors, snarling traffic.

The Dutch governing coalition has mandated reductions in emissions of nitrogen oxides and ammonia of up to 70% in many areas of the country close to protected nature areas — even reaching as high as 95% in some places. The government has been forced to act after courts in recent years began blocking permits for infrastructure and housing projects because the country was missing its emissions targets.

The government has earmarked an extra 24.3 billion euros ($25.6 billion) to finance agricultural reforms that will likely make many farmers drastically reduce their number of livestock or to get rid of them altogether.

The pollution reduction targets, which have to be achieved by provincial governments, have been opposed even by members of Prime Minister Mark Rutte’s own party and other members of his coalition. Provincial governments have been given a year to formulate plans to meet the targets.



Add on: 
Just a friendly reminder folks, the green environmental govt fucktards from the US, CAN, and even the EU, hate us.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541725369572655104
Natural Gas: Domestic Nitrogen Fertilizer Production Depends on Natural Gas Availability and Prices


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 7, 2022)

It's an obvious, coordinated effort to force a "green" economy on the world; at least the West.  Thinking it will drive innovation.  We don't have the infrastructure and manufacturers can't keep up with what little demand there is now. The very people they were elected to serve are suffering and it's only going to get worse.  Freeland is obviously calling the shots with anything to do with Russia and it's obviously personal.  She doesn't care that Canadian's are going to freeze and potentially starve this winter, she won't care about Germany. 

"Russia lowers gas flows to Europe with part stuck in Canada | National Post" Russia lowers gas flows to Europe with part stuck in Canada


----------



## Gunz (Jul 7, 2022)

Farming/ranching hard enough* without a bunch of libtard metrosexual socialist cunts trying to make it harder.

*Farmers/ranchers highest suicide rate among American men…and that goes for the UK and EU.

Farmers' suicides in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 7, 2022)

Pulling this post in from the Ukraine thread. 



TLDR20 said:


> Well when we are selling our Strategic oil reserves to lower prices and they aren’t reducing the price to consumers it is a little fucked up.
> 
> Domestic production is about 2 million barrels short of consumption. What is he supposed to do? Drill the oil himself? Oil companies are reaping massive profits right now. Massive. They have a commodity that we have to pay for. It is driving the price of everything up. They don’t give a shit.
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)



I think it's really dumb that we are releasing a huge amount from our Strategic reserve, to the point that it is lower than it was in 1986.  And guess where it's going? China.  

Oil from U.S. reserves sent overseas as gasoline prices stay high


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 8, 2022)

Thought this was interesting, Dutch police tried infiltrating the crowd of farmers and got made.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544272468940136448


----------



## Gunz (Jul 8, 2022)

People want farmers to feed the 10-billion voracious cunts on the planet but do everything possible to make farming unprofitable and heartbreaking. Along with the uncertainties of the weather, the fact that tens of millions of acres of farmland are being destroyed by development (to house the 10-billion voracious cunts), now you have animal rights activists and radical green fucktards trying to make farmers pay more for ridiculously expensive “green” machinery.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 8, 2022)

Gunz said:


> People want farmers to feed the 10-billion voracious cunts on the planet but do everything possible to make farming unprofitable and heartbreaking. Along with the uncertainties of the weather, the fact that tens of millions of acres of farmland are being destroyed by development (to house the 10-billion voracious cunts), now you have animal rights activists and radical green fucktards trying to make farmers pay more for ridiculously expensive “green” machinery.



The Dutch farmer's have a good reason to be pissed.  I didn't know some American farmers are still being paid to not farm.  Between intentionally making fuel costs high, a war causing food shortages and we could go on and on.  It's honestly beginning to look like the whole "equality of outcome" bullshit has reached international relations.  It's to hard to bring the third world to our level, so let's fuck us and bring us down to their's.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 8, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> The Dutch farmer's have a good reason to be pissed.  I didn't know some American farmers are still being paid to not farm.  Between intentionally making fuel costs high, a war causing food shortages and we could go on and on.  It's honestly beginning to look like the whole "equality of outcome" bullshit has reached international relations.  It's to hard to bring the third world to our level, so let's fuck us and bring us down to their's.


Bill Gates and Jeff Bezos are also buying all the land too. We're so fucked.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 8, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> The Dutch farmer's have a good reason to be pissed.  I didn't know some American farmers are still being paid to not farm.  Between intentionally making fuel costs high, a war causing food shortages and we could go on and on.  It's honestly beginning to look like the whole "equality of outcome" bullshit has reached international relations.  It's to hard to bring the third world to our level, so let's fuck us and bring us down to their's.



I wish I could like that 4 times.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 8, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Pulling this post in from the Ukraine thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is hilarious, Joe is horrible and needs to resign. The fact that anything connected or formerly connected to his son continues to gain influence or profit from this government shows how corrupt this government is.  And they thought Trump was bad. 

A million barrels of oil from US Strategic Reserve sold to Chinese state-owned firm where Hunter Biden is an investor: Report

This was also discussed on Fox last night, but Google is bludgeoning the search it seems. 

Biden 'crime family' profits from oil while Americans suffer from gas prices: Energy expert


----------



## digrar (Jul 8, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Thought this was interesting, Dutch police tried infiltrating the crowd of farmers and got made.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544272468940136448



It was interesting in 2020 when it happened at a covid protest.
Acht aanhoudingen na grimmige confrontatie demonstranten bij Binnenhof


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 8, 2022)

Oh the irony that the face value was accepted and posted as fact.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 8, 2022)

digrar said:


> It was interesting in 2020 when it happened at a covid protest.
> Acht aanhoudingen na grimmige confrontatie demonstranten bij Binnenhof


Thank you for catching that!   

Looks like I should've done some digging and waited before posting.



SpitfireV said:


> Oh the irony that the face value was accepted and posted as fact.


Really? Have you seen your China dindu nuffin posts?

For the board:
Meme not true to context, ie up armored tractor may not be Dutch, but still funny.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 8, 2022)

Ha! What else have you got? The same tired trope?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 8, 2022)

To bring this thread back on point. What we're seeing isn't govt incompetence or conspiracy. There are people out in the world whose sole job is to destroy our agricultural and energy security to advance their own twisted ideals.

All this talk of alternative energy, carbon sequestration, and excess carbon in the environment... well, you're the carbon these people are talking about. Alotta these environmental weirdos are either sociopathic grifters or money grubbing psychopaths.

Oh and they've had the ears of the younger generation for a decade plus, thanks to our compromised education system and MSM.

Add on:
If anyone if AFRICOM is chillin here, check out what higher food prices and fertilizer prices are gonna do for stability in your neck of the woods. That said the rabbit is regarded as a retard. So hey, take what I say with a grain of salt... or sand! (Ha cha cha cha cha)


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2022)

There’s definitely an agenda on the part of the Left to force green policy before any real practical solutions or alternatives are available. They want it and they want it now and they’re not open to reason or compromise. And they don’t give a shit who gets trampled in the process.

All they’ve really got are words, too much rebel-without-a-job free time and lots of panic-driven Greta Thunberg scrunched-up pie-hole anger.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2022)

Gunz said:


> There’s definitely an agenda on the part of the Left to force green policy before any real practical solutions or alternatives are available. They want it and they want it now and they’re not open to reason or compromise. And they don’t give a shit who gets trampled in the process.
> 
> All they’ve really got are words, too much rebel-without-a-job free time and lots of panic-driven Greta Thunberg scrunched-up pie-hole anger.



If you talk to many of these younger climate protestors, they are nihilistic and think it's all or nothing because they are told the world is ending "tomorrow".


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 13, 2022)

I just want to point out that whoever writes this guy's tweets needs to get fired and twitter needs to do the same thing they did to Trump, this is such trash. Inflation is still at 8.4% and he's blaming oil companies. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547229442052874242


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 14, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> The Dutch farmer's have a good reason to be pissed.  I didn't know some American farmers are still being paid to not farm.  Between intentionally making fuel costs high, a war causing food shortages and we could go on and on.  It's honestly beginning to look like the whole "equality of outcome" bullshit has reached international relations.  It's to hard to bring the third world to our level, so let's fuck us and bring us down to their's.


Found the video of Dutch Police shooting at the tractor w/the 16 year old at the wheel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546150115123027970


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 14, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Found the video of Dutch Police shooting at the tractor w/the 16 year old at the wheel.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546150115123027970


Jesus. 

You know, at some point cops just like being the enemy.  Didn't know Holland was pre-2014 Ukraine and the police were the Berkut.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 15, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Jesus.
> 
> You know, at some point cops just like being the enemy.  Didn't know Holland was pre-2014 Ukraine and the police were the Berkut.


I don't think they know any better. Maybe they think that in the short term it won't affect them. In the long term, they may be screwed considering the economic stability that agricultural self sufficiency brings.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 21, 2022)

Colonialism is back.

French Foreign Legion arrives in Yemen to secure gas facility

As the world starts to reel from energy shortages, due to sanctions and when Russian energy export systems start falling apart, I'd expect to see more involvement in small scale conflicts in Africa/Asia. As Europe is gonna need the resources from it's former colonies to maintain their neoliberal hugs and free shit for all lifestyle. (said lifestyle ain't gonna last either)

Meme for the TLDR crowd.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 2, 2022)

Energy is more than electric cars, heat, and the artificial light of the modern world.








Spoiler: Natural gas byproduct chart


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 6, 2022)

So yesterday, a lovely holiday for all of us in the US, OPEC strategically announces that they will cut their quotas by 100,000 Barrels Per day.  This will cause a rise in Oil Price.  

Oil producer group OPEC+ surprises energy markets with a small production cut

We've started to see a normalization in gas prices at the pump, but due to what fuel costs were I don't see a drop in your grocery bills or hard goods bills any time soon. 

https://www.eia.gov/petroleum/supply/weekly/pdf/highlights.pdf

And this administration's current policies are green and provide zero incentive to do more exploration let alone uncap wells to meet demand. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567150623530881024


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2022)

This is fascinating


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 10, 2022)

pardus said:


> This is fascinating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comes as video unavailable


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Comes as video unavailable


Attention to detail


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 10, 2022)

pardus said:


> Attention to detail


On mobile it doesn't give me a play button. Figured it out though!


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> On mobile it doesn't give me a play button. Figured it out though!


Ha! I hate it when the formats are different. I still don’t know why the video didn’t populate properly in the first place 🤷‍♂️

Edit: fixed!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 10, 2022)

pardus said:


> Ha! I hate it when the formats are different. I still don’t know why the video didn’t populate properly in the first place 🤷‍♂️


Probably being censored by the Alphabet betas.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes that's why you can watch it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 10, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Yes that's why you can watch it.


Actually, depending on the channel, Youtube does this where it doesn't allow you to embed a video and it comes up as unavailable.  Similar to twitter throttling and whatever instagram does.  Guessing you knew this though and were being snarky?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 10, 2022)

Absolutely right, I was. But the point is, if they're wanting to censor something they'll just remove it not go to lengths like that. They don't piss about if they don't like something. It's probably most likely an error in permissions.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2023)

Canada had a chance to make some dollars. But na. 

Trudeau slammed for “missed opportunity” over Germany LNG deal


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 6, 2023)

ThunderHorse said:


> Canada had a chance to make some dollars. But na.
> 
> Trudeau slammed for “missed opportunity” over Germany LNG deal



We had several LNG export facilities approved and about to begin construction when he first took office, 7 years ago.  Not 1 is finished.

He purposely fucked oil and gas, to push his green bullshit.


----------

